# Networking >  Troubleshooting VMware and MS software

## jgarrett1

Am looking for a good set of advanced/intermediate troubleshooting questions for interviewing both Senior and Intermediate Server engineers. These trouble shooting questions should revolve around VMware and MS software. This environment consists of more than 8,000 servers.

----------


## Haitalk

Hi Friend,
If you are in a position to interview those server admins, you should also know what to ask..lol Else hand over that task to somebody else and try to update your knowledge!!! If you have any specific question ask here .. lots of people to help you..

----------

